# 3x3x3 - April 24 - 30, 2006



## dougreed (Apr 25, 2006)

Good luck!

1. D2 B2 D' L' R F B2 R' L U R F' B D' F' D U R D2 B2 R L2 U2 F B'
2. U B' R L2 D' U2 F' L' U' R2 U2 B D2 B' L2 U' B2 U' D2 R L2 F2 L B F
3. B2 U' F L' B R' F R2 F R L2 B D L' D2 R' B' R U' F2 R U2 L F' U2
4. U2 B2 R2 U2 D' R U' L2 D2 B R' B2 D' B2 D B' R2 L B2 D2 F2 L2 U D' R'
5. L' F' L B' L D' U' B2 D2 B L' U D B2 R D B D' U' L' B' F R2 D2 R'


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 25, 2006)

Frank Morris
17.24
(20.38), 19.24, (14.56), 17.62, 14.87


----------



## Erik (Apr 26, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 20.97
Times: (24.93), 19.89, 19.12, 21.86, (19.06)

Very bad average. (not warmed-up) I switched to doing cross on the bottom now, it was a bad habbit, now I must learn how to do that fast... I'm changing my method now, I do now cross on the bottom, I insert corner-edge pairs now without turning the whole cube first and I'm learning oll now. My times will improve i hope


----------



## tsaoenator (Apr 27, 2006)

Name: Andy Tsao
Average: 17.84
Times: 17.89, 16.98, (19.82), 18.64, (14.28)
Quote: Good Average


----------



## Gungz (Apr 27, 2006)

Yu Jeong-Min
14.62 14.83 (14.19) (15.73) 14.64
avg : 14.69


----------



## nascarjon (Apr 27, 2006)

Jon Morris

14.78

14.29, (15.75), (14.00), 14.87, 15.18

Just another day


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 29, 2006)

Thom Barlow
17.34
(14.14)(19.63) 15.87 18.81 17.34

Did much better this week


----------



## Gungz (Apr 29, 2006)

when end this compi?


----------



## Richard (Apr 29, 2006)

Richard Meyer
39.00 41.55(36.30)40.16 (42.02)

Average
40.24 sec


----------



## mmwfung (Apr 29, 2006)

Average: 17.56
Times: 16.93 17.20 18.54 (18.90) (15.48)

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. I used Cross, F2L, ( C )OLL and PLL.

Michael Fung


----------



## pjk (Apr 30, 2006)

Name: Patrick Kelly
Average: 39.72
41.03 38.09 (33.84) 40.04 (41.39)


----------



## caseyp (Apr 30, 2006)

Name: Casey Pernsteiner
Average: 15.73
Times: 15.58, 16.64, (17.57), 14.98, (13.90)


----------



## CraigBouchard (May 1, 2006)

Name: Craig Bouchard
Average: 23.54
Times: (18.30), 24.21, 23.29, (25.69), 23.12

No warm up, i haven't practiced much today...but meh...its all good...


----------



## dougreed (May 1, 2006)

*
1. Yu Jeong-Min...........14.69
2. Jon Morris.............14.78
3. Casey Pernsteiner......15.73
*
4. Frank Morris...........17.24
5. Thom Barlow............17.34
6. Michael Fung...........17.56
7. Andy Tsao..............17.84
8. Erik Akkersdijk........20.97
9. Craig Bouchard.........23.54
10.Patrick Kelly..........39.72
11.Richard Meyer..........40.24


----------

